# New to the registered goat business



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

We have beem raising unregistered goats for a couple of years and have just switched to raising registered Nigerian dwarf goats exclusively. We bought some registered goats and want to transfer them to our farm name. We just got our herd name with ags and adga. What we are confused about is how to transfer their names. Do they keep the same name from the previous owners? We keep reading the instructions and they are not very clear. :GAAH: We have their certificates the previous owners gave us. I say they do keep their names and my husband says they don't. :hair: He wants to rename them. Please help. Thank you


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

So, you have their registration applications or papers? If you have their applications, then you could change the kid's names but if you have the papers, then the best you can do is give the goats a "barn name". You can call them whatever you like, they just will have a different name on their registration paper. We have a doe registered as "Sunset Eve" but her barn name is "Cordelia". And we have another one that we call "Poppy" and her name is something different.

To transfer, you will just send in the original paper (if that is what you have) along with the transfer of ownership (that would be with AGS). ADGA has it all on the one registration paper, so you just send in the paper and they will transfer. Also money.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

once a goat is registered they keep the name -- no changes can be made on their name.

The seller should have given you a bill of sale/transfer slip that you send in with the papers and then the certificates will be changed into your name (where it says owner it will then say YOUR name)


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Whoever owned the doe on the DATE OF HER BREEDING is the herdname that will go on the kids registrations papers... if they gave you a registration application then you would be able to give her the actual name... ie: Breeder you purchased kid from is so and so ranch
so you would name the kid "so and so ranch cutie pie" or whatever you come up with! :- ) If the breeder had already registered the kid then you would only be able to send in the transfer paperwork and change the kid into your name.... her permanent name would be whatever the breeder named her.

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you so much for your quick response. I let my husband know and he now knows what we need to do. Thanks again for clearing things up. :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh good -- let us know if we can be of any more help with anything else :greengrin:


----------

